
Fortean Slips: Toilet Paper Plagiarism (1997) - occamschainsaw
https://web.archive.org/web/20060316204052/http://www.parascope.com/articles/slips/fs_151.htm
======
fourthark
_First off, the design Kimberly-Clark used on their toilet paper wasn 't an
exact ripoff. It must have repeated itself in some regular pattern, in order
to have been mass-produced in 500-sheet rolls. Thus it couldn't be more than a
kissing cousin to the Penrose original, which is noteworthy for never
repeating itself._

------
saagarjha
Am I alone in thinking that it should be impossible to license out
mathematics?

------
jfries
If anybody else is curious how the pattern looks:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penrose_tiling](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penrose_tiling)

